# Raspberry blackberry shiraz recipe I hope.



## SWL (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been looking for a shiraz recipe and have not found one yet. I was thinking of a raspberry blackberry shiraz if it can be done. I am thinking of a 5 gal. batch 60% raspberry and 40% blackberry not to dry, I can always back sweet to taste. Don't know what yeast to use for something like this. The door is open to get something near what I am looking for. If it comes out good that is okay. This is something I would like to try. 

Glyn


----------



## MarkB (Jan 13, 2013)

I ordered a shiraz juice kit and added 4 - 6oz containers of fresh blackberries that I smashed just after I popped the lid on the kit. I also added 2 oranges and 2 lemons which I halved and squeezed the juice from. I stirred it once a day for 6 days. So far, the result has been amazing! I cannot wait until May when I bottle everything. If you are starting from scratch without a kit, I would recommend using the Premier Cuvee (blue packet) from Red Star. I have had great luck starting things I make things from scratch.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 13, 2013)

Step one of a standard shiraz recipe....buy some Shiraz grapes or juice or a wine kit.

What I'm saying is that you are unlikely to find a Shiraz wine recipe in the same way that you would find a blueberry wine recipe. First you need to decide on the source of your Shiraz grapes/juice/whatever, then look for the appropriate instructions.

Steve


----------



## SWL (Jan 14, 2013)

MarkB

Did you do a 5 gal. batch and added the blackberry? I have a 6 gal. carboy that I am thinking using to make the wine in. Add 1 gal. of shiraz juice and 1/4 gal of raspberry juice to make 6 gal. That what I am thing for now. Have you tasted the wine yet and how was it? Mark where did you did you order your kit from and what kit did you get? Why did you add the lemons and oranges?

cpfan

I will have to get a kit or juice to make the wine, finding shiraz grapes down here would be hard to do. This will be my first time working with a kit. I may have a learning curve on this one.

Glyn


----------



## cpfan (Jan 14, 2013)

SWL said:


> I will have to get a kit or juice to make the wine, finding shiraz grapes down here would be hard to do. This will be my first time working with a kit. I may have a learning curve on this one.


 
Glyn:

Kits are very simple, especially as your initial post sounds like you have made wine before. Here's a link to a sample instruction set if you wish to look it over. (Note, I am not recommending this brand over others, just quicker for me to get to this link.)
http://www.vinecowine.com/userdocs/GenInstructions_2008.pdf

BTW, kits make 6 US gallons (ie 23 litres). Typically you buy a box containing 7 to 16 litres of juice/concentrate and add water to the 23 litres. In your case, you could use the fruit juices instead of some of the water. EG if you buy a 10 litre kit that requires 13 litres of water, use 9 litres of water and 4 litres of fruit juices.

Note: I have not done this, just seemed like a good idea.

Steve


----------



## g8keeper (Jan 14, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Glyn:
> 
> Kits are very simple, especially as your initial post sounds like you have made wine before. Here's a link to a sample instruction set if you wish to look it over. (Note, I am not recommending this brand over others, just quicker for me to get to this link.)
> http://www.vinecowine.com/userdocs/GenInstructions_2008.pdf
> ...


 
i would note though that you still have to be careful as substituting juice for the water will also bump you initial gravity up, making your potential alcohol level greater....bump it up too far and you either may stress your yeast to the point you will have off flavors, it may not finish fermenting to dryness, or you could wind up producing rocket fuel, which for the most part, given adequate aging time, will mellow out into something drinkable/enjoyable, but will require more aging time than your kit would otherwise require....


----------



## MarkB (Jan 14, 2013)

SWL

The juice I used was from Lodi Gold and was ordered through a local distributor. It was a 6 gallon bucket, and after I put in the blackberries the bucket was definetely full!!  When I put it into the secondary, I had enough for a 5 gallon carboy with the perfect amount of head space and a full 1 gallon jug. I did taste it when I racked it over about a month ago and I was completely amazed with the flavor!!! If it continues to progress like it has been, I will be making at least 12 gallons next year. After I reviewed my notes, I did NOT add the oranges and lemons, that was for the blueberry brandy I made at the same time.... guess that's why I need notes ...haha


----------

